# to background or not?



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

Ive been working on a "natural looking" (ish) tank and the only thing im not happy with is seeing the white wall behind it. But i don't think i can maintain the amount of plants it would require to completely cover the rear glass!

ive been suggested a stick on poster background but im worried it will look cheesey or just bad. Anyone have any experience of using them or have better suggestions?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

You can buy just a plain black or plain blue background. I have a plain black on my planted 55 and it looks just fine. Or if you wanted to, you could make your own 3D background insert and put it in the tank. If your looking for something easy though, just do a stick on BG


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Put them on properly and hide the tape, and it won't look cheesy. 

You could paint the outside glass.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have two 3D backgrounds and love them. They give a more natural appeal.


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

I used black fabric from the fabric store and ironed on velcro to the fabric and the other sticky velcro to the tank frame. Cut fab to size then velcro it on. I can easily change the background to anything I want.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I used a black/blue thin plastic background from Petsmart and just taped it onto the tank with the black showing. 
The tank is an Aqueon brand and the background is thin enough to slide up under the plastic rim that holds the top of the tank together. It was only a couple bucks a foot and I wasn't sure if I'd like it but I do. 
All of the colors in the tank show up real good against the black.
It hides the cords and filter tubes from site and the plants along the back of the tank reflect against it. 
The fish (Tetras)hang out between the plants and the back glass a lot also. I think that they feel safer with the background there.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Use black it makes everything stand out. Please for the love of God do not use a cheesy *** coral background.

Together we can stop the use of ugly decor and backgrounds. Please inform friends and neighbors of this growing epidemic. With your help we CAN make a difference.

Sorry, Huge pet peeve of mine. I'm done now.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Well I have a fresh water tank and bought a background at Wally World, it's just a scene of plants and it works well with my planted tank. I think it's just a matter of preference on what kind of background you want.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I also have black and am going for a natural look. I have drift wood and rock and black substrate and it really makes all of my fish stand out. ( though I did break down and get a dragon bubbler that looks like a statue). Go for what you think will work best.


----------

